# Let me edit your pictures. Don't worry I'm a professional.



## burnws6 (Apr 22, 2010)

Of people preferably. That is all. Offer open until my boredom reaches a limit.


----------



## McMommy (Apr 22, 2010)

Fun! Thanks!


----------



## McMommy (Apr 22, 2010)

Or this one... whichever you want.


----------



## burnws6 (Apr 22, 2010)

McMommy said:


> Fun! Thanks!









Cute kid. Nothing much to do.


----------



## McMommy (Apr 23, 2010)

I LOVE it! I love the green shirt... now why don't they just _make _shirts that vibrant?!

Thank you! I have a new desktop pic now


----------



## burnws6 (Apr 23, 2010)

cool


----------



## mdtusz (Apr 23, 2010)




----------



## Peano (Apr 23, 2010)

Just for fun (I think it needed rotating a bit, among other things) ...


----------



## burnws6 (Apr 23, 2010)

mdtusz said:


>



ehh, its fine.



Peano said:


> Just for fun (I think it needed rotating a bit, among other things) ...



cool.






Let me explain myself.....I'd like to edit a high resolution of some chicks nasty ass face. And make her purdy.


----------



## Sbuxo (Apr 23, 2010)

here you gooo


----------



## Big_Pink_Snapper (Apr 23, 2010)

Sbuxo said:


> here you gooo




Here ya go.


----------



## mdtusz (Apr 23, 2010)

burnws6 said:


> ehh, its fine.



That was the challenge:lmao: I couldn't find much wrong with it and wanted to make it 'pop' but couldn't get to anywhere I liked.


----------



## KmH (Apr 23, 2010)

Peano said:


> Just for fun (I think it needed rotating a bit, among other things) ...


 That's what professional editing is all about!


----------



## Big_Pink_Snapper (Apr 23, 2010)

mdtusz said:


>



Not sure but I did a small crop and adjusted some levels to make the water on the helmet and skin tone a little "livelier". I'm sure it won't work for everyone, but I like it :mrgreen:


----------



## burnws6 (Apr 24, 2010)

Sbuxo said:


> here you gooo



If you find one in high resolution I will make her beautiful. Or at least doable.


----------



## Sbuxo (Apr 24, 2010)

burnws6 said:


> Sbuxo said:
> 
> 
> > here you gooo
> ...


I don't think I want to find one.:lmao:


----------



## burnws6 (Apr 24, 2010)

poor thing.


----------



## Flash Harry (Apr 26, 2010)

burnws6 said:


> Sbuxo said:
> 
> 
> > here you gooo
> ...



A new head wouldn't make her "doable" imo.


----------



## tmhale (Nov 7, 2012)

Thought I would try.


----------



## JackandSally (Nov 7, 2012)

I have plenty of photos from my wedding I can send you!


----------



## MLeeK (Nov 7, 2012)

tmhale said:


> Thought I would try.View attachment 25200



Did you happen to notice that the post is over 2 years old?


----------



## Tee (Nov 7, 2012)

MLeeK said:


> Did you happen to notice that the post is over 2 years old?



And with 1 post.  Wonder what the Google search was that brought this thread up?


----------



## jhodges10 (Nov 7, 2012)

Tee said:
			
		

> And with 1 post.  Wonder what the Google search was that brought this thread up?



Probably "ugly skank with Billy Bob teeth".


----------

